# which leo morphs are dominant or codominant?



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

any dominant or codominant leo morphs?
murphy patternless?
tangerine?
blizzard?
shtct?
other?
thanks :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Dominant - Enigma, TUG snow, Gem snow and Hypo. Calico also may be dominant, but I haven't seen anything with concrete evidence. Gazz might know.
Codominant - Mack snow.
Some people believe Giant is also codominant, but IMO there isn't enough evidence to suggest this.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

what about shtct? and what's the long name? i forgot lol! :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SHTCT stands for Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot tail. The only simple mutation is hypo, which is dominant, the "Super", tangerine and carrot tail are all polygenic (controlled by multiple gene pairs) so cannot be easily predicted.
Saying that though, putting 2 SHTCT together will probably produce SHTCT offspring.


----------



## top geckos (Dec 7, 2009)

teiryklav said:


> what about shtct? and what's the long name? i forgot lol! :lol2:


 SHTCT Is a variation on SHCT -Super Hypo Carrot Tail. The extra T usually standing for Tangarine. It is not co-dominate or Dominate but is a line bred trate.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

top geckos said:


> SHTCT Is a variation on SHCT -Super Hypo Carrot Tail. The extra T usually standing for Tangarine. It is not co-dominate or Dominate but is a line bred trate.


Actually Hypo tangerine,Super hypo,Super hypo tangerine,Super hypo carrottail,Super hypo tangerine carrottail are both Dominant *AND* Polygenic(Line bred).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Calico also may be dominant, but I haven't seen anything with concrete evidence. Gazz might know.
> 
> Some people believe Giant is also codominant, but IMO there isn't enough evidence to suggest this.


Calici works in a Dominant way.But there are still questions over the oddball offspring that some Calicos have thrown out.

Personally i think Giant is a case of breeding big to big = some big offspring breed them to big and you get a bit bigger.
The bigger the female gets the bit bigger eggs she has resulting in bigger offspring with every generation.
IMO Giant is a Polygenic(Line bred) trait.

Think of it in the opposite way that natural dwarf reptile come to be.
As the female gets smaller due to the resticted food sources.
So do the eggs or young she has and as a result smaller reptile are produced.
For example Dwarf BCI,Dwarf retics.

Also think on the lines of Giant tiger snakes(Chapel Island tiger snake).Only the biggist offspring get the good start in life.They have to get to a set size in a set time.So they can feed on the young Mutton bird chicks before they get to big.To get them self through the winter they have to eat as meny eggs and young chicks before they get to big.As a result of this life style Chapel Island tiger snake have evoled into Giants.Now think how often we give are leo's food and how much.As a result female leo's are bigger than there wild relitives.And bigger the female bigger the eggs resulting in possible bigger offspring.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks gazz! 
so how if :
i breed giant shtct male with tangerine female? what will i end up with? and o yeah, how many geckos does a female usually gives in a breeding?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

teiryklav said:


> thanks gazz!
> so how if :
> i breed giant shtct male with tangerine female? what will i end up with? and o yeah, how many geckos does a female usually gives in a breeding?


[1C]Giant super hypo tangerine carrottail X Normal Tangerine = .

Normal.
Giant normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Giant hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of hypo offspring will likely be influanced by Carrottail 
A percent of offspring will likely be influanced by Tangerine.
=======
[1C]Giant super hypo tangerine carrottail X Normal Tangerine = .

[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Giant hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of hypo offspring will likely be influanced by Tangerine and Carrottail


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i thought Hypo was codominant, with a different phenotype for het and ****?


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

wew thanks! but i dont really get that lol. anyway, how many eggs per breeding? thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## bruceybonus18 (Dec 21, 2009)

one or two eggs per clutch and anything upto 8-10 clutches per breeding season:2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

eeji said:


> i thought Hypo was codominant, with a different phenotype for het and ****?


Hypo is Dominant.
*Super* in hypo is a polygenic trait.

A hypo is spot retained with in the body bands.
A Super hypo is NO spots on the body.

There is no visual differance between a HET-[1C] and HOM-[2C].

Hypo can be both [1C] and [2C].
Super hypo can be [1C] and [2C].


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

so hypo and super hypo are totally unrelated traits? I always thought hypo was the het ('1C') phenotype and super hypo was the **** ('2C') phenotype


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

eeji said:


> so hypo and super hypo are totally unrelated traits? I always thought hypo was the het ('1C') phenotype and super hypo was the **** ('2C') phenotype


Hypo it's self is Dominant.

Super in hypo is polygenic.Selective bred hypo for futher spot wash out.

So.

Hypo = Dominant.

Super hypo = Polygenic + Dominant.
=======
Example.

[1C]Hypo X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.
---------
[1C]Hypo X [2C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.
--------
[2C]Super hypo X [2C]Hypo = .

[2C]Hypo.

=======
[1C]Super hypo X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
---------
[1C]Super hypo X [2C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
---------
[2C]Super hypo X [2C]Hypo = .

[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
=======
[1C]Super hypo X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A higher percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
---------
[1C]Super hypo X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A higher percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
---------
[2C]Super hypo X [2C]Super hypo = .

[2C]Hypo.

A higher percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
---------
And ofcourse the more you breed Super hypo to Super hypo the less likely you are going to get Hypo offspring.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ah right i got you, thanks for that


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

crap i dont get you lol
i think herping here is still diffeerent lol


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

teiryklav said:


> crap i dont get you lol
> i think herping here is still diffeerent lol


:lol2:
Hypo is the dominant Hypo
Super Hypo the is dominant Hypo and the line bred reduction of spotting in this case you could look at is as Super.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

yes i know about that, but what was gazz talkinga bout 2c 1c and polygenic trait that i wasnt unserstanded at all! lol


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

teiryklav said:


> yes i know about that, but what was gazz talkinga bout 2c 1c and polygenic trait that i wasnt unserstanded at all! lol


Polygenic = Linebred / Selectively bred trait.
1C = 1copy, so the gecko is carrying one copy of the dominant gene.
2C = 2copy, so the gecko is carrying two copies of the dominant gene.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

still.. :lol2: never mind i'll work it myself :2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

each gene comes as a pair, one part (allele) from each parent....

1c = heterozygous = one morphed allele and one normal (or different mutation than the first)
2c = homozygous = two morphed alleles


----------

